# Nightride in Fürth



## Altitude (6. November 2003)

So Leute,

es ist wieder Zeit die Sonnenbrillen an die Rehe zu verteilen und die Akkus für die Lupines wieder zu laden...

Wer hat Bock mitzuradeln???

Wir würden uns immer Mittwochs ab 19.00 Uhr vorm "Arschbaggenkaffe" in Fädd treffen...

wir werden so um die zwei bis drei Stunden durch den Wälder "cruisen"...

Grüße

P.S. an alle Votecfahrer die evtl. mitwollen...teilt mir bitte mit,  welchen Alu-Legierung Ihr fahrt, damit ich im Wald ein Matherialdepot mit Sweißgerät und den richtigen Rohren einrichten kann...


----------



## Frazer (6. November 2003)

zumindest die nächsten 3 Mittwoch Abende könnt ich auf jeden Fall, da hab ich mal keine Vorlesung...

Allerdings eröffnet sich mir da ein kleines Problem:

ich hab keine Lupine !! Kannst mir so ein Teil besorgen und was kostet mich das??  

Und zum anderen: momentan kann ich ja nur mitm Glitterfully mitfahren. Wenn also die Beleuchtungsanlage den Akku im Flaschenhalter ablegt, hab ich wieder ein neues Problem. Hab schlecht die Möglichkeit, da einen zu montieren....

Und wo is bitte das "Arschbaggenkaffe" in Fädd ????

Grüße
Volker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom:-) (6. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *So Leute,
> ...
> P.S. an alle Votecfahrer die evtl. mitwollen...teilt mir bitte mit,  welchen Alu-Legierung Ihr fahrt, damit ich im Wald ein Matherialdepot mit Sweißgerät und den richtigen Rohren einrichten kann...
> ...



danke alti,

alter mitdenker und nächstenliebhaber  
ich würd da schon auch gern mal mitfahren, wenn ich wüsste, wo das powangen kaffeehaus ist. meine selfmade funzel dürfte so 1,5h halten, evtl. muss mir also jemand 'heimleuchten'.

poste mal die adresse von dem ominösen darmausgangshügel-kaffeladen


----------



## Altitude (6. November 2003)

Ist in Fädd...

Ecke Schwabacher und Karolinenstr.

Lupine gibts bei: http://www.lupine.de/fl_intro.html

oder http://www.roessleins-radlereck.de/

@Frazer
Ruf mal an...

@Tom
Die Legierung bitte


----------



## eL (6. November 2003)

Na da hauts mir doch grade die füsse wech   die schäuffle heinis machen nightride   ja wie geil!!!!

@alti das mit dem mobilen schweißgerät hatte ich mir auch schon so überlegt als meine schwinge im isergebirge die struckturelle integrität verlor.Allerdings hatt ich die telefonnummer von Mc Gyver verbummelt der wohl wissen sollte wie sowas zu bewerkstelligen ist  

@ alle unbehelligten: Erleuchtung bekommt ihr im Forum des Lichts weiter oben.

ansonsten viel spass beim blindflug oder mit euren restlichtverstärkern.


----------



## Frazer (6. November 2003)

@Alti

wann is na bitte der Relaunch von der Homepage vorgesehen??   

Wollt grad mal draufschauen und seh net wirklich viel....


----------



## Altitude (6. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bernd _
> *@Na da hauts mir doch grade die füsse wech  die schäuffle heinis machen nightride  ja wie geil!!!!]*


*

Machen wir immerhin schon seit ca. 1992 immer Mittwochs wenns kalt und dunkel ist...




Original geschrieben von Frazer 
@Alti

wann is na bitte der Relaunch von der Homepage vorgesehen??   

Wollt grad mal draufschauen und seh net wirklich viel.... 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


@Frazer
kommt Zeit kommt Relaunch...ich sag nur "Frangenhomepage"
immerhin hat die Seite ein schnönes Bild vom "jugendlichen Luggi" und ne Adresse...*


----------



## showman (6. November 2003)

Grüsdidsch @ all,

na da wär ich doch auch gern mal dabei. Muss nur erst auch noch das Beleuchtungsproblem lösen. Lupine is zu teuer. Aber das krieg ich schon hin.

Säwäs Showman


----------



## Tom:-) (6. November 2003)

ich weiss net was das für 'ne legierung ist. vielleicht schokoladeneinpackalu oder alte grillfolie.


----------



## showman (6. November 2003)

Beleuchtungsproblem gerade über e-bay gelöst. Wenn das Wetter passt und ich net wieder die Seuche kriege komm ich am Mittwoch.

Showman


----------



## Altitude (7. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tom _
> *ich weiss net was das für 'ne legierung ist. vielleicht schokoladeneinpackalu oder alte grillfolie.
> 
> *



Ok, hab ich immer im Camelback...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All-Mountain (9. November 2003)

Nur mal Interessehalber, ich kann wg. langen Anfahrtsweg eh nicht kommen, aber wo wollt Ihr denn da "rumnightriden"? 

TOM


----------



## ea3040 (9. November 2003)

also ich hätte da auch interesse, schon alleine wenn da 5-6-7 oder mehr lupine vielleicht sogar edisson durch den wald brechen. meine einzige sorge ist wie schnell seid ihr. denn mir fehlt doch etwas der nachhaltige druck in den beinen. 

hab zwar kein votec aber das ist auch gut so.

und tom wir könnten ja zusammen dahinfahren. wohnst ja nur 30 meter weiter


----------



## Altitude (10. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *Nur mal Interessehalber, ich kann wg. langen Anfahrtsweg eh nicht kommen, aber wo wollt Ihr denn da "rumnightriden"?
> 
> TOM *



Vestetrails rauf und runder...  


@ea3040
Komm einfach mal vorbei, wir passen uns schon auf "Schwächere" an...oder wir "verscharren" Dich im Wald...


----------



## Tom:-) (10. November 2003)

'ea3040' wie kommst eigentlich auf so einen namen? wofür steht das/die kürzel?
ich könnte dich höxtens auf dem heimweg mitnehmen, da ich in N arbeite und den startpunkt von dort ansteuere.

CU there
tom

 





> _Original geschrieben von ea3040 _
> *also ich hätte da auch interesse, schon alleine wenn da 5-6-7 oder mehr lupine vielleicht sogar edisson durch den wald brechen. meine einzige sorge ist wie schnell seid ihr. denn mir fehlt doch etwas der nachhaltige druck in den beinen.
> 
> hab zwar kein votec aber das ist auch gut so.
> ...


----------



## Altitude (10. November 2003)

wenn der Name v3040 wäre hätt ich ne Theorie:

30 von 40 Votec-Rahmen sind gebrochen....


----------



## Coffee (10. November 2003)

Hi,

na ihr Nachteulen ;-) Schon beriet. Ich kann leider nciht. Weil ich a ) meine Lupine ja verliehen habe
b) ich eh nicht könnte ;-)


Aber ich wünsche Euch trotzdem viel Spaß ,-))

@ alti, bitte sei nciht böse wegen des postings im RR Bereich zu dem DA Koffer

Grüßle coffee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (10. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *Hi,
> 
> na ihr Nachteulen ;-) Schon beriet. Ich kann leider nciht. Weil ich a ) meine Lupine ja verliehen habe
> ...



Läuft alles so, wie Du Dir das vorstellst???




> _Original geschrieben von Coffee _
> *
> 
> @ alti, bitte sei nciht böse wegen des postings im RR Bereich zu dem DA Koffer
> ...



Keine Angst, ich weiß ja von wems kommt...

...eines Tages werd ich mich rächen...


----------



## Coffee (10. November 2003)

@ Alti,

"eines tages werd ich mich rächen, und die herzen aller mädchen brechen" Ärzte *gg*
Wegen dir ahb ich jetzt nen Ohrwurm *lach*

zu der anderen Sache. Bisher alles im Grünen Bereich. Darf mcih mittwoch mal kurz ins schlummerland legen udn dann sehenw ir mal weiter. Darfst Deine Daumen shconmal aufwärmen zum drücken ,-)

grüße coffee


----------



## showman (11. November 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

@ Frazer, fährst du morgen Abend mit?  

@ Alti, habe nur für ca. 2 Std. Licht. Begrabt ihr mich wenn ich in der Dunkelheit liegenbleibe?  

@ Techniker, was ist los? Färst du nicht mit? Lass mich nicht im Stich.  

Showman


----------



## Altitude (11. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von showman _
> *@ Alti, habe nur für ca. 2 Std. Licht. Begrabt ihr mich wenn ich in der Dunkelheit liegenbleibe?
> 
> 
> Showman *



Klar, und das Bike wird unter den "überlebenden" aufgeteilt...


----------



## traileruli (11. November 2003)

Hallo Alti,
will auch gerne mit bloß mitm Licht klappts noch nicht. Hab noch keins.Entweder ich kann morgen auf die schnelle was wo kaufen???? oder, kann mir irgendwer eins leihen?
Gruß


----------



## Altitude (11. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von trialeruli _
> *Hallo Alti,
> will auch gerne mit bloß mitm Licht klappts noch nicht. Hab noch keins.Entweder ich kann morgen auf die schnelle was wo kaufen???? oder, kann mir irgendwer eins leihen?
> Gruß *


Kurzfristig jedenfalls nicht:

Möglichkeit a:

selber Bauen:
http://www.joerky.de/lampe.htm

Möglichkeit b:

Du unterstützt den innovativen Altdorfer Leuchtenguru:

http://www.lupine.de/fl_intro.html

(somit tutst Du was für die deutsch Wirtschaft)

Meine persönliche Meinung:
Ich nutz jetzt seit 92 Lupine...der Preis ist zwar heftig, aber meine erste Passubio hab ich immer noch...der Brenner (16/8W) funzt wie am ersten tag, nur der Akku hat letzten Winter schlapp gemacht...ich hatte im Frühjahr in Norwegen ne Edison zum testen...und die ist wirklich das Nonplusultra...hab jetzt "nur" nun 25 W Halogen-Brenner vom Wolf und damit kannst Du den Rehen wieder die RyBans aufsetzen oder die Tierchen sind blind...

die Lupine kriegst Du über Luggi (http://roessleins-radlereck.de) oder online...


----------



## showman (11. November 2003)

Hi trialeruli,

bin gerade von einer Lichttestrunde zurückgekommen.  
Habe die Sigma Mirage und Mirage X für 20  ergattert (e-bay).  Licht ist genug, aber net lang.  Ich denke mal wenn ich die 5 Watt einschalte und mich hinter einer Lupine durchmogle und die 20 Watt nur einschalte wenn ich sie brauche (oder die Lupine mal kurz weg ist) kommt man 2 Std. über die Runden. Den Rest tappen wir halt dann im dunkeln. Werd mir da mal einen Akku selberbauen. Da kann man schon noch was rausholen.

Gruss Showman

PS: Ich nehm mal meine MAG Lite mit, die krieg ich gerade so in den Mund, nur hinfallen is dann nich.


----------



## Tom:-) (12. November 2003)

werd's hoite nikt schaffen. vilaickt bei näxtes mal. oik vill schbass. und lasst meine materiallager in ruhe! FINGER WEG!

wann gibt's den rehbraten? oder gibz wildsau?


----------



## Altitude (12. November 2003)

heut???


----------



## traileruli (12. November 2003)

hallo Nigthriders ,
schaaade, kann heute auch net, hab nen Termin um 18.30.
Ich wollt doch mein neues Känguru, sprich Freerider, selbstzusammengeschraubt mit 130 mm Federweg vorn und hinten ausprobieren. Schaaaade 
Aber des Nächste mal!!!! Find ich ne Klasse Sache Das.
Und das mit dem Licht werd ich auch mal etwas professioneller angehen; heißt:wirr mack uuns eine Huhn - ääääh meine: baue uns eine Lupedison selber, damit's im Wald auch richtig funzt!
Gruß

Hihi, mein erster Versuch mit Smilies


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## showman (12. November 2003)

Ich komm  

bitte aber um ein überlebbares Tempo.

Showman


----------



## Altitude (12. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von showman _
> *Ich komm
> 
> bitte aber um ein überlebbares Tempo.
> ...



Kein Problem...

Schick mir mal bitte Deine Handynummer per PM...


----------



## Altitude (13. November 2003)

Bis auf meine Kreuzschmerzen und die Funktion meiner Akkus...

@Showman
Lebst Du noch???


----------



## Tom:-) (13. November 2003)

hattet ihr gestern spass? ihr wart nur zu zweit schätze ich ...
erzählt doch mal.


----------



## showman (13. November 2003)

Hi Alti,

war voll gut gestern (trotz einmal Maul). Rene wär auch fast noch abgeschmiert. Werd jetzt mal schaun das ich ein bisschen besser mithalten kann (mehr fahren) und dann passt`s scho. Wenn ich meinen Panzer ein bisschen entschärft habe fahr ich schon nochmal mit (mit frisierten Akku).

Gruss Showman


----------



## ROCCO SIFREDI (14. November 2003)

HEy Alti isch hätt da auch mal lustig mit zu gurken, jedoch weiß ich net ob mein Bike dafür geeignet ist mit euch Profis mitzu halten???
Also isch fahr ein Sunn Dhios 02; Marzocchi Z1 FR 02 (öl); Fox Vanilla RC 165/38mm ach ja Bremsen leider nur Shimano Deore Scheiben hydraulisch.
gruß 
Rocco


----------



## Altitude (17. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ROCCO SIFREDI _
> *HEy Alti isch hätt da auch mal lustig mit zu gurken, jedoch weiß ich net ob mein Bike dafür geeignet ist mit euch Profis mitzu halten???
> Also isch fahr ein Sunn Dhios 02; Marzocchi Z1 FR 02 (öl); Fox Vanilla RC 165/38mm ach ja Bremsen leider nur Shimano Deore Scheiben hydraulisch.
> gruß
> Rocco *



1. mir sind keine Profis...

2. mir is wurscht mit was du radelst...hauptsache Du hast Spaß am biken...

3. Singlespeed ist die Macht.... 

Sprich:

You`re welcome


----------



## Beelzebub (18. November 2003)

he alta...öhm alti 

sag mir mal bitte bis morgen mittach bescheid wegen nightride.
damit ich nix umsonst einpack.

@all:wer fährtn jezze dann noch mit??


----------



## traileruli (19. November 2003)

hallö, würd gerne mit, blöß hatte nixe geklappte mit de Lichte, äh.
Sprich mir fehlt ne Funzel, weil ohne Licht hau ich mich nich aúf die Klappe. Kann mir jemand ne Funzel leihen?
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Beelzebub _
> *he alta...öhm alti
> 
> sag mir mal bitte bis morgen mittach bescheid wegen nightride.
> ...




Is nixe mit Nightride heute...NIghtride bei Regen ist sehr gefährlich...und Du mußt immerhin Frau und "Geschwister" versorgen...außerdem hab ich tierische Nackenschmerzen und ich krieg auch für klein Volki keinen Akku her...

Cappo auf meinem Sofa und über das GBBC-Rennen diskutieren ist die Devise...


----------



## Frazer (19. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *
> 
> Cappo auf meinem Sofa und über das GBBC-Rennen diskutieren ist die Devise... *




Gut, wann????


----------



## Beelzebub (19. November 2003)

@frazer: ich bin so ca. ab halb sieben bei alti.werden doch bissel sitzen bleiben oder??


----------



## Frazer (19. November 2003)

@beelze

früher werde ich auch nicht da sein. Denke mal schon, dass wir Alti's Cappo-Maschine a bissl am Laufen halten werden   ich zumindest hab heute Ausgang bekommen.
Außerdem muss ich ja ausgiebig mein Dänisches Altmetall bewundern, das ich heut Abend bekomme


----------



## siments-biker (21. November 2003)

is ja ne einteressante geschichte

hätte auch mal wieder bock was zu unternehmen 

, wer würde alles mit kommen , wenns nur 2-3 leute sind , lohnt sichs irgendwie nicht , 

aa , ich hab auch das problm , mit der geschwindichkeit , mir fehlt die beinkaraft besonders. aber naaja  , schau ma mal


----------



## Altitude (21. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von siments-biker _
> *i
> , wer würde alles mit kommen , wenns nur 2-3 leute sind , lohnt sichs irgendwie nicht ,
> *




mit den richtigen Leuten ist das eigentlich schon ein richtiger Fez...

Wenn  Du aufmerksam gelsen hast:

immer Mittwochs in Fürth  vorm "Arschbaggenkaffe"  um 19.00 Uhr bis open End...

Caution!
Die meißten Teilnhemer könnten Deine Väter sein....jedenfalls vom Alter her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

